# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  zawroty glowy trwajace tydzień a zapalenie jajnikow

## Artur

Witam
Moja dziewczyna jest chora a jestesmy obecnie w niemczech, w ubiegly poniedzialek nagle zaczela sie zle czuc, tzn wieczorem zaczelo jej sie krecic w glowie, rano jak sie obudzila odkryla bol plecow w okolicy ledzwiowej opisuje tak: bol jakby mnie ktos mono naciskal na kregoslup w okolicy ledzwiowej promieniujacy az na nogi, to trwa od tygonia juz. w piatek bylismy u lekarza ktory stwierdzil po wymazie z pochwy-byly bakterie, usg-ok zadnej cysty itp, mocz tez ok, ze to zapalenie jajnikow, dal tabletki ktore sie bierze 3 razy i dzialaja na 2tygodnie wziela w pt, sb, i nd. i mamy sie zglosic do kontroli za tydzien czyli w przyszly piatek, ale mnie martwi i ja takze te ciagle zawroty glowy ktore ma jak zasypia i sie budzi i caly dzien, non stop, przy tym delikatne mdlosci, juz jej nawet ten bol plecow tak nie przeszkadza jak to. zawroty zaczely sie tylko kilka godzin pozniej przed wystapieniem bolu plecow, prosze o pomoc jesli ktos cos wie co moga takie dlugotrawale zawroty glowy oznaczac, brak bolu glowy przy tym.

----------

